# MARC releases new Penn Line schedule



## Tracktwentynine (Feb 24, 2011)

In an attempt to improve Penn Line service, MARC is planning to run shorter trains more frequently on their Penn Line. They've released the new schedule, which will be effective March 14. (Here's the current schedule.)

The Penn Line is the busiest of the MARC commuter rail lines, running along Amtrak's Northeast Corridor from Washington to Baltimore and then on to Perryville, MD, on the north bank of the Susquehanna River.

Anyway, they're introducing new short-turn service, which will run from Washington to Martin Airport station (indicated by new 600 series train numbers). MARC's train numbers don't indicate whether the train makes local, limited, or express stops, but they do indicate how far (and which line) a train runs on.

Train Number:

4## - Washington - Baltimore [Penn Line]

5## - Washington - Perryville [Penn Line]

6## - Washington - Martin Airport [Penn Line]

84# or 85# - Washington - Baltimore Camden [Camden Line]

87# or 88# - Washington - Brunswick or Martinsburg [brunswick Line]

89# - Washington - Frederick [brunswick Line]

_Even numbered trains on the Camden and Penn Lines run away from Washington. Even numbered trains on the Brunswick Line run toward Washington._


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 24, 2011)

Another note, the Brunswick line numbers are prefixed with "P", even in the public TT.


----------

